# Gloves or No Gloves



## soxmuscle (Sep 16, 2004)

Do you wear gloves when you lift?


----------



## LAM (Sep 16, 2004)

I wore them religiously for about the first 4 years I lifted. So much that I would turn around to go back home if I had forgotten them.  Now I like the way the steel feels in my hands. My hands have zero calluses, I would probably wear them if I got them.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2004)

I dont wear gloves, calouses are very light however I do use straps still. The straps help on back day, any other work if the bar is gripped hard and doesn't slip, and the knurling is not insane, then calouses wont be a big issue. Mine are still rather smooth, not ultra beefy like they used to be.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 16, 2004)

when pulling heavy weights you need to have grip and I feel that gloves are not the way to go. Like my man LAM said, I love the way the iron feels in my hands as well


----------



## BritChick (Sep 16, 2004)

I used to wear gloves to save my hands but I always ended up with callouses anyway!
I never ever use them any more and would never go back to using them.


----------



## Diehard007 (Sep 17, 2004)

I only wear gloves when i warm up. but i remove them after that because i feel more power when touching the steel


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 17, 2004)

I always use gloves


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

I never wear gloves.  I have awful callouses too.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 17, 2004)

> I have awful callouses too.



casualties of war man, ain't no thang


----------



## Gadsta (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah waht's wrong with the callouses, hardened hands are tougher hands!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> casualties of war man, ain't no thang




I know, I love my callouses.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

It's enough that I bite my nails. The last thing I need are calluses added to already somewhat-unattractive hands. I use glove religiously. Regardless, I have a teeny tiny callus under the ring finger on both hands. It would be so much worse if I didn't use the glvoes though.

 As for the nail-biting. I stopped (again) five days ago. So far so good.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

And I have to add, for the guys who say they love their awful calluses:

 Sure, they're a casualty of war, but man, they are disgusting. There is little else as uncomfortable as being caressed by a hand full of calluses. At least to me. Some girls, maybe they don't care. Me? Sad to say, it grosses me out. Same with guys who don't clip/groom their nails (and toe nails) regularly.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

> Sure, they're a casualty of war, but man, they are disgusting. There is little else as uncomfortable as being caressed by a hand full of calluses. At least to me. Some girls, maybe they don't care. Me? Sad to say, it grosses me out. Same with guys who don't clip/groom their nails (and toe nails) regularly.



I have heard both sides.  I have had women tell me that it is sexy because they like the feel of my hard hands and think that guys with soft, girl like hands, are not very manly.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have heard both sides. I have had women tell me that it is sexy because they like the feel of my hard hands and think that guys with soft, girl like hands, are not very manly.


 Oh I don't mean that I want a guy with girly hands! But there _is_ a happy medium.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh I don't mean that I want a guy with girly hands! But there _is_ a happy medium.




Don't worry, I wont ask you out then.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I wont ask you out then.


 It's all good - my mother's a manicurist (i know, the bitter irony with me being a nail-biter and all...), I've learned from the best. I can turn your hands into the sexiest metrosexual hands you've ever seen.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

hahahahaha, I am so not a metrosexual.  You should have seen the mess that was created when I tried to shave my legs for my last compeition.  I walked into the gym and the girls went bonkers!!!..."what the hell did you do?  you are still bleeding behind the knee!  did you exfoliate?  use shaving cream? anything?"  LOL


----------



## Minotaur (Sep 17, 2004)

Yes.  Gloves or straps, depending on the lift.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I dont wear gloves, calouses are very light however I do use straps still.



mudge, are you sure those calouses are from not wearing gloves?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahahaha, I am so not a metrosexual. You should have seen the mess that was created when I tried to shave my legs for my last compeition. I walked into the gym and the girls went bonkers!!!..."what the hell did you do? you are still bleeding behind the knee! did you exfoliate? use shaving cream? anything?" LOL


 Sounds like you could use some female presence in your life


----------



## P-funk (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sounds like you could use some female presence in your life




After that stunt I had 5 offers from women to come and wax me for my contest.  And three of them wanted to apply my tan.


----------



## ladybuilder (Sep 17, 2004)

I use to wear gloves at first but found that I could never find a pair that fit so they didn't slip when I sweat.  I use chalk if I lift heavy and usually only on back days with the barbell shrugs.  I do have calouses, but they are not so bad and I like the way the iron feels in my hands as well!  There's nothing like sweat and calouses!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Sounds like you could use some female presence in your life


Well, Var did promise to come visit him soon.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

I wear gloves.  Not that I particularly care about callouses, but my girl would rip me a new one if my hands got to rough for her tastes.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 17, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> mudge, are you sure those calouses are from not wearing gloves?



i have a feeling this cheap shot is going to come with a price.


----------



## LAM (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh I don't mean that I want a guy with girly hands! But there _is_ a happy medium.



what's wrong with having girly hands !!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> After that stunt I had 5 offers from women to come and wax me for my contest. And three of them wanted to apply my tan.


 what is it with us girls? we relish in being care takers to some extent. haha!


----------



## OceanDude (Sep 17, 2004)

The glove question has been bandied about many times in this forum. As before I still wear gloves. But there is an additional benefit that no one has mentioned. Namely, in the gyms with the old style 45 plates with no cut outs it easy to smash the heck out of your fingers when you are slinging those plates on and off bars and equipment in a hurry. I use to get purple nails and squished fingers all the times when I went gloveless and just got tired of it. At least the gloves give a little bit of protection and soften the impact.

OD


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2004)

Gluves ar for girlymen.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Gluves ar for girlymen.


I guess so is spelling?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I guess so is spelling?


   hahahahaha!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have heard both sides.  I have had women tell me that it is sexy because they like the feel of my hard hands and think that guys with soft, girl like hands, are not very manly.



Hey I'm all for the rough handed male!   
(Take that however you please! lol)
My husband has been in masonry for 27 years and has hands like Shrek!


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I guess so is spelling?





I wear gloves and don't care how it makes me look


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

I used  to be "hardcore" and used chalk only, I would laugh at people with gloves and call them *baby lifters* (just kidding). 

I wear gloves now, I really do not care for all of the calluses and the mess of chalk.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 17, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I guess so is spelling?


That was a poor attempt at an Ahhhrnold voice ...


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 17, 2004)

No gloves for me.  I like my calluses thank you very much.  I also workout barefoot and shirtless.  Ah, the advantages of working out at home.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I also workout barefoot...



that is not very smart, support is very important, not to mention you could drop a weight on your toe or something.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> not to mention you could drop a weight on your toe or something.



Ah yes, been there, done that... nothing like a 45lb plate dropped from a distance directly onto your big toe to wake you up mid-workout! 
All I can say is thank god I had shoes on!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 17, 2004)

I wear gloves when I work out.  I'd rather sweat inside the gloves than sweat on the bar and have it slip.  My gym does not allow chalk.

The gloves save my hands from calluses.  I also wear gloves when I go mountain biking, yet the biking sometimes tears the hell out of my hands.  I dunno.


----------



## Du (Sep 17, 2004)

I wore gloves for a long time. My forearms werent up to par, and anytime I did anything overhead with dumbells (militarypress, incline press, even flat dumb press) I needed the wrist support of a glove with wrist wraps. Since then, Ive smartened up and use no gloves, forcing my forearms to catch up. 

No gloves is the way to go. Who cares if you have calluses? The guys who are worried about that are the same ones that do their hair before they lift.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 17, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Who cares if you have calluses?



females actually.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 17, 2004)

I will continue to wear my gloves and not give a fuck what anyone thinks about it.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I will continue to wear my glove and not give a fuck what anyone thinks about it.



ok michael jackson


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 17, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I will continue to wear my gloves and not give a fuck what anyone thinks about it.



.


----------



## Du (Sep 17, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> ok michael jackson


hahahahahaha


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> .



party pooper


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 17, 2004)

protection or no protection that is the question. I say using protection during sex is good for the safety of your health, but protection from the barbells and dumbells is pointless, unless you are scared your going to get calused hands or hepitits(?). I don't see a huge threat with hepititis(?) with public used weights. Just make sure you wash your hands before an after you use the restroom and after you lift weights or eat anything.

lifting weights not only builds muscles, but builds caluses (kind of like a workout for the skin) hehe


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 17, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> No gloves is the way to go. Who cares if you have calluses? The guys who are worried about that are the same ones that do their hair before they lift.


There's got to be a healthy balance somewhere, between the metrosexuals who must get a manicure before and after each workout, and the grunting unwashed unbrushed cavemen who use their nose-pickings as adhesive for the weights.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 17, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahahaha, I am so not a metrosexual.  You should have seen the mess that was created when I tried to shave my legs for my last compeition.  I walked into the gym and the girls went bonkers!!!..."what the hell did you do?  you are still bleeding behind the knee!  did you exfoliate?  use shaving cream? anything?"  LOL


Please tell me that you did indeed use some sort off shaving cream?


----------



## V Player (Sep 17, 2004)

I use rags. Just wrap em around the bar.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 17, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is not very smart, support is very important, not to mention you could drop a weight on your toe or something.



I HAVE to go barefoot when squatting



.....and no gloves for me.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> I HAVE to go barefoot when squatting



ever tried Otomix shoes, or even wrestling shoes?

http://www.bestforminc.com/otomix.cfm


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ever tried Otomix shoes, or even wrestling shoes?
> 
> http://www.bestforminc.com/otomix.cfm



no. i have a habit of leaning forward which has done a number on my kness already. so what i do is stick about a 1 inch pading under me heels and it makes it easier to shift my weight back.

which lead me to...is your weight supposed to be on your back hahf of your foot or more evenly displaced throughout the foot?


----------



## Hulkk500 (Sep 18, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> ok michael jackson


hahahahahah good one.  ** drops a plate on foot***  OOOOOOWW!!!! hahahaha lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2004)

Hell no!


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> There's got to be a healthy balance somewhere, between the metrosexuals who must get a manicure before and after each workout, and the grunting unwashed unbrushed cavemen who use their nose-pickings as adhesive for the weights.



Yes...
the grunting unwashed, unbrushed caveman wipe their hands on their
clothes or towel after each set, then wipe their face on the SAME clothes or towel thus leaving snat and boogers all over themselves...

I thought cavemen used their nose-pickings for CARBS


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> no. i have a habit of leaning forward which has done a number on my kness already. so what i do is stick about a 1 inch pading under me heels and it makes it easier to shift my weight back.



sounds like you lack flexability.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 18, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> sounds like you lack flexability.



    doubt it...


----------



## RoxyLinz (Sep 19, 2004)

i've never worn gloves-never wanted to.  thought they were wussy.  the gym i worked out in, in high school was very warm and i had horrible calluses.  the first 3 years of college, my gym was freezing and i found i had no problems w/ my hands whatsoever.  now i train at a gym that is very warm and my hands are starting to hurt when i lift.  so it's something with the temperature, and i'm now considering gloves.           and i must say...i've never seen so many ways of spelling callus!


----------



## gr81 (Sep 19, 2004)

> and i must say...i've never seen so many ways of spelling callus!



ha ha, thats too funny


----------



## pumpchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Have always used sponges - better padding, no ventilation issues, and no delay to remove them to use straps.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

pumpchaser said:
			
		

> Have always used sponges - better padding, no ventilation issues, and no delay to remove them to use straps.


I prefer luffas myself.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I prefer luffas myself.



lets try loofas max


----------



## pmech (Sep 20, 2004)

While he got it wrong, isnt it sadder that you got it right?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 20, 2004)

not really ... its called english


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

*Luffa* is a dry moist-like substance which, when applied to the upper sphincter area, produces a warm cold-like sensation in the hands.....thus allowing for a better grip.  What the hell are you talking about, Prof. bulletproof?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 20, 2004)

damn apparently i stand corrected. that word aint in my vocabulary. im talkin about that sponge thingy women bathe with sargeant max.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> *Luffa* is a dry moist-like substance which, when applied to the upper sphincter area, produces a warm cold-like sensation in the hands.....thus allowing for a better grip.  What the hell are you talking about, Prof. bulletproof?



is *luffa* in the new yawk dictionary cause it isnt in my english dictionary.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> damn apparently i stand corrected. that word aint in my vocabulary. im talkin about that sponge thingy women bathe with sargeant max.



*1.* Since when do we care about spelling around here?

*2.* You misspelled *sergeant*.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> *1.* Since when do we care about spelling around here?
> 
> *2.* You misspelled *sergeant*.



no i didnt spell it wrong. i just didnt feel you were worthy of the true title.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> is *luffa* in the new yawk dictionary cause it isnt in my english dictionary.


You make me *luffa* lot.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 20, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> no i didnt spell it wrong. i just didnt feel you were worthy of the true title.


Nuw yu'v hert moine fillings.


----------



## redspy (Sep 20, 2004)

Wearing gloves in the gym is like wearing a condom in bed - it robs you of sensitivity ;-)


----------



## pumpchaser (Sep 21, 2004)

F-- sensitivity, I want some cushion for the pushin'..


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 21, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Wearing gloves in the gym is like wearing a condom in bed - it robs you of sensitivity ;-)


Yeah, and takes all your hair with it......maybe we should start putting the gloves on our hands instead?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 22, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is not very smart, support is very important, not to mention you could drop a weight on your toe or something.



I also workout on a padded carpet.  I really like working out barefoot...


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I also workout on a padded carpet. I really like working out barefoot...


That would be too odd for me...


----------



## Uzi9 (Sep 23, 2004)

I dont wear gloves. I like the feel of cold steel............ warming to the touch, it gets my big banana up  .


----------



## Lurker (Sep 23, 2004)

Gloves. When I first started I didn't wear them and it was just tearing my hands up.  I am a girl and it might be sexy when you touch me with callouses but not so much when I touch you back.


----------



## splatman (Sep 26, 2004)

Isn't it funny that P-funk talks trash about having "my hard hands" but then uses the words "metrosexual" and "exfoliate" in the another post. Not very manly to even know those words if you ask me. LOL


----------



## Mortality (Sep 26, 2004)

no gloves, no strap, no belt, no shirt(squat), no shoes..jk 

 i didn't use any gloves when i first started training at 11, so no point using it now. my hands got callus from all the pull-ups and deadlifts i'v been doing all these years, but luckily they are not too bad


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am so not a metrosexual.


I don't know. You kinda talk like one...  





j/p P-funk is the man.







Btw gloves are for women...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2005)

I wear versa grips on everything except barbell pushes and leg workouts, abs, etc.  I have enormous callases(sp?)


----------



## icanrace (Oct 2, 2005)

I use gloves and like them.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 2, 2005)

I just started using them


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2005)

Fuck gloves.  I dont use them or straps, and I have no callouses.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck gloves.  I dont use them or straps, and I have no callouses.




No callouses...  H O W ?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2005)

Dont let the bar slip at all, and dont use a heavily knurled bar either. Still likely to build up some thickness of the hands, but I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea, like MUDGE said, I dont let the bar slip at all.  I also grip it a way, that it doesnt "pinch" the skin, where the callous' usually form.  

I use all kinds of bars, even the heavily knurled ones.  You just have to grip it tighter.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know, I love my callouses.





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I never wear gloves. I have awful callouses too.





			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> And I have to add, for the guys who say they love their awful calluses:
> 
> Sure, they're a casualty of war, but man, they are disgusting. There is little else as uncomfortable as being caressed by a hand full of calluses. At least to me. Some girls, maybe they don't care. Me? Sad to say, it grosses me out. Same with guys who don't clip/groom their nails (and toe nails) regularly.




So who won?


----------



## alexvega (Oct 9, 2005)

*me too*



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I never wear gloves. I have awful callouses too.


yes me too, 

never i  have   wear gloves.
what the girl think?


----------



## JOHNYORK (Dec 25, 2005)

no glove.. one time attempting deadlift max i ripped off my skin suked working out for bout next month...bebop


----------



## musclepump (Dec 25, 2005)

When my calouses started getting calouses, I started wearing gloves.


----------



## the_general64 (Dec 26, 2005)

For me, gloves when benching are necessary. the bar, because of the amount of weight presses too much into my hand and is painful. i don't wear the gloves for anything else though.


----------



## mrpower (Dec 26, 2005)

gloves r for pussieeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 26, 2005)

I wear gloves when using maximal weights on the deadlift. Otherwise, forget about it.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 26, 2005)

mrpower said:
			
		

> gloves r for pussieeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssss



Very insightful!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 26, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Very insightful!



As was your response.


----------



## largepkg (Dec 26, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> As was your response.



My response was a few pages back, but apparently I'm a pussy what do I know.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 26, 2005)

i sometimes wear gloves for wrist support, but hardly ever


----------



## GFR (Dec 26, 2005)

Started doing BB shrugs again and almost ripped off a callus, f that I'm getting gloves.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 26, 2005)

If your grip is strong enough the bar won't slip. Goodbye problem.


----------



## GFR (Dec 26, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> If your grip is strong enough the bar won't slip. Goodbye problem.


That is the problem, I can shrug with 365 but only hold onto 275......fixing that will take some time.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm actually a bit suprised the poll results are pretty much 50/50


----------



## mrpower (Dec 26, 2005)

47.62% pussies........52.38% men!!! lol.....just messing with yall!!! gloves are not that bad, they just make ur hands soft, i got some big calluses right now, the only hurt when i workout, gloves make my grip weaker, mayb it doesn't but it feels like it


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 26, 2005)

Gloves give your grip a more favorable friction coefficient (to echo CowPimp). In other words, it's a little like putting chalk on them - more friction means less effort involved in gripping it. While it's not nearly as bad as wrist straps, gloves can still make it a little easier for you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 26, 2005)

mrpower said:
			
		

> gloves r for pussieeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssss


 
so then your penis must be for the male anus, ya bastid.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 26, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Gloves give your grip a more favorable friction coefficient (to echo CowPimp). In other words, it's a little like putting chalk on them - more friction means less effort involved in gripping it. While it's not nearly as bad as wrist straps, gloves can still make it a little easier for you.


 
you can say what you want, but i think gloves are one of the reasons im where im at in my training.  straps aswell.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Started doing BB shrugs again and almost ripped off a callus, f that I'm getting gloves.


 
i like that decision.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 26, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> you can say what you want, but i think gloves are one of the reasons im where im at in my training. straps aswell.



I never said they weren't useful or that they were a bad thing to use...

I'm just telling you that they can aid in grip and don't allow you to use your grip to the fullest extent and develop it to its fullest potential. To me, gloves are acceptable in certain situations and straps are never acceptable. I lift for functional strength and I don't know of anyone who conveniently has straps with him/her all the time. They can certainly be valuable in developing other muscles if your grip is too weak. I just think it's best in the long run to use only what _you _can, not what your equipment can help you use.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 27, 2005)

No gloves....I like having tough, hard hands....and I like the way cold steel feels in my hands....

I do use straps though. My back is strong as shit but my grip sux.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 27, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> No gloves....I like having tough, hard hands....and I like the way cold steel feels in my hands....
> 
> I do use straps though. My back is strong as shit but my grip sux.



For some reason it seems almost ironic to me that someone would use straps but not gloves. Hmm...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 27, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I never said they weren't useful or that they were a bad thing to use...
> 
> I'm just telling you that they can aid in grip and don't allow you to use your grip to the fullest extent and develop it to its fullest potential. To me, gloves are acceptable in certain situations and straps are never acceptable. I lift for functional strength and I don't know of anyone who conveniently has straps with him/her all the time. They can certainly be valuable in developing other muscles if your grip is too weak. I just think it's best in the long run to use only what _you _can, not what your equipment can help you use.



i think your overanalying in this case.  gloves help you in such a miniscule manner, its almost non-existant.  you don't have to use straps, but that doesn't mean they aren't valuable to me.  obviously deadlifting 400 with straps has made my back and hams bigger than it would be if i wasn't using them and deadlifting 200.

whatever floats your boat, i guess.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 27, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i think your overanalying in this case. gloves help you in such a miniscule manner, its almost non-existant. you don't have to use straps, but that doesn't mean they aren't valuable to me. obviously deadlifting 400 with straps has made my back and hams bigger than it would be if i wasn't using them and deadlifting 200.
> 
> whatever floats your boat, i guess.



I really don't feel it's miniscule at all. I can deadlift probably 360 without gloves but I've maxed at 425 before with them. That's not just 5 or 10 pounds. They've helped in that my skin doesn't hurt and that they provide more friction. I don't know what I can do with chalk since it isn't available, but that would be an interesting comparison.

To me, straps are almost like a bench shirt - they help you do something you aren't capable of doing without them. I realize this has bodybuilding applications, but to me it would be pointless in trying to gain functional strength.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 27, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I really don't feel it's miniscule at all. I can deadlift probably 360 without gloves but I've maxed at 425 before with them. That's not just 5 or 10 pounds. They've helped in that my skin doesn't hurt and that they provide more friction. I don't know what I can do with chalk since it isn't available, but that would be an interesting comparison.
> 
> To me, straps are almost like a bench shirt - they help you do something you aren't capable of doing without them. I realize this has bodybuilding applications, but to me it would be pointless in trying to gain functional strength.



different goals for different people.


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 28, 2005)

no gloves, tried them, but cant stand the padding between my hands and the weight.  and i love my calluses..


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 28, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> different goals for different people.



Indeed, but I still feel that everyone should implement grip training if their grip is weak.  Sure, use the straps when it becomes necessary, but don't overuse them.  At the same time, attack that weak point.  Try to reach a level where you don't have to use straps.  If all you can grip during deadlifts is 200, then that is a serious weak point.

There are bodybuilding implications for training your grip.  There is evidence to suggest that a tougher grip stimulates afferent neurons of the peripheral nervous system more, and subsequently enhances neural efficiency.  This means more motor units being stimulated, which means more muscle fibers stimulated, which means potentially more growth.  Oddly enough, this theory can also be applied to squatting barefoot and lifting without gloves.  Of course, this is certainly debatable, but I thought I would throw that out there nonetheless.


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 9, 2006)

No gloves, just chalk.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Indeed, but I still feel that everyone should implement grip training if their grip is weak. Sure, use the straps when it becomes necessary, but don't overuse them. At the same time, attack that weak point. Try to reach a level where you don't have to use straps. If all you can grip during deadlifts is 200, then that is a serious weak point.
> 
> There are bodybuilding implications for training your grip. There is evidence to suggest that a tougher grip stimulates afferent neurons of the peripheral nervous system more, and subsequently enhances neural efficiency. This means more motor units being stimulated, which means more muscle fibers stimulated, which means potentially more growth. Oddly enough, this theory can also be applied to squatting barefoot and lifting without gloves. Of course, this is certainly debatable, but I thought I would throw that out there nonetheless.


 
i was just using the 200 as an example.  i can probably hold over 300 w/o and over 400 w/, so its a pretty dramatic difference for my back and hams as i said.


----------



## gid (Jan 9, 2006)

I wear gloves at the request of the wife.  I was getting nasty calluses.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 9, 2006)

gid said:
			
		

> I wear gloves at the request of the wife.  I was getting nasty calluses.



Congrats.  You are officially whipped.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm with the prince, I wear gloves and I'm not a pussy.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Indeed, but I still feel that everyone should implement grip training if their grip is weak. Sure, use the straps when it becomes necessary, but don't overuse them. At the same time, attack that weak point. Try to reach a level where you don't have to use straps. If all you can grip during deadlifts is 200, then that is a serious weak point.
> 
> There are bodybuilding implications for training your grip. There is evidence to suggest that a tougher grip stimulates afferent neurons of the peripheral nervous system more, and subsequently enhances neural efficiency. This means more motor units being stimulated, which means more muscle fibers stimulated, which means potentially more growth. Oddly enough, this theory can also be applied to squatting barefoot and lifting without gloves. Of course, this is certainly debatable, but I thought I would throw that out there nonetheless.



That's extremely interesting. It also makes me glad I decide to do both.

Besides, grip strength is just cool. I love doing farmers walks without gloves and being able to carry heavier stuff because of a better grip. It helps a lot with a lot of little things, which can add up pretty quickly. Plus, if I ever turn into a secret agent I can hang off a helicopter longer.Hmm...


----------



## MillerMan (Jan 18, 2006)

I think most peoples backs are so much stronger than there forearms that they could never be completely equal...for instance with a BB Shrug, my forearms could only support about half the wieght my back and traps could actually shrug


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

MillerMan said:
			
		

> I think most peoples backs are so much stronger than there forearms that they could never be completely equal...for instance with a BB Shrug, my forearms could only support about half the wieght my back and traps could actually shrug



Because most people don't take the time to train their grip.  I don't believe powerlifters are allowed to wear straps in competition, yet there are guys deadlifting in excess of 900 pounds with only chalk.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Jan 18, 2006)

no but straps on shrugs only and and wrist supports


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Because most people don't take the time to train their grip. I don't believe powerlifters are allowed to wear straps in competition, yet there are guys deadlifting in excess of 900 pounds with only chalk.



That's what I've been thinking about. It's crazy the kind of grip some of them must have. It's also crazy the kind of grip the guys who can C&J like 600 (even if he was on drugs I think I remember the weightlifting thread mentioning someone who could, but maybe I'm crazy) pounds must have. I mean you really have to hang on to that thing to develop the proper speed.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> That's what I've been thinking about. It's crazy the kind of grip some of them must have. It's also crazy the kind of grip the guys who can C&J like 600 (even if he was on drugs I think I remember the weightlifting thread mentioning someone who could, but maybe I'm crazy) pounds must have. I mean you really have to hang on to that thing to develop the proper speed.



Those heavy ass snatches people do are wild too.  Have you ever tried to grip a bar with a snatch grip?  That shit is a lot harder than it would seem.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 21, 2006)

working on my grip strength and slowly eliminating gloves. have developed some calluses in the process but whatever.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 23, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> working on my grip strength and slowly eliminating gloves. have developed some calluses in the process but whatever.


Well that good young lady. Now you won't need me to open the jars for you 

I wear gloves. 


Tough


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Jan 24, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well that good young lady. Now you won't need me to open the jars for you
> 
> I wear gloves.
> 
> ...


i was opening my own jars long before i started leaving the gloves at home ...


----------



## daver1 (Feb 26, 2006)

I wear gloves.


----------



## Fifedogg (Feb 26, 2006)

I have to wear Gloves.  I have Granny hands.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Feb 27, 2006)

umm NO


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2006)

I use gloves unless I'm doing pullups or sometimes shrugs where the bar is padded. When using padded bars I seem to get a much better grip without the gloves..


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 27, 2006)

What are granny hands?


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 28, 2006)

I like gripping the steel with my hands, and I also like having hardened callouses and tough hands.

nothing is worse than shaking a guys hand and getting some limp, soft skinned, moisterized, pussy grip.


----------



## Mindset26 (Feb 28, 2006)

Mechanix gloves. I use them for working in the garage and found them
to work great for lifting. They are thin and have an excellent grip.
Lots of different kinds to choose from. They are about 25$ Can.
They last for a long, long time.
http://www.mechanix.com/detail.asp?product_id=MG


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 28, 2006)

I may possibly have to use gloves temporarily.  I keep splitting one of my callouses open.  Heh.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 1, 2006)

> There are bodybuilding implications for training your grip. There is evidence to suggest that a tougher grip stimulates afferent neurons of the peripheral nervous system more, and subsequently enhances neural efficiency. This means more motor units being stimulated, which means more muscle fibers stimulated, which means potentially more growth. Oddly enough, this theory can also be applied to squatting barefoot and lifting without gloves. Of course, this is certainly debatable, but I thought I would throw that out there nonetheless.



Where on Earth did you read that??  That's really, really interesting.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 8, 2006)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> Where on Earth did you read that??  That's really, really interesting.



Honestly, I can't remember at this point.  I know that kind of limits the validity of the statement, but I thought it was worth throwing out there like I said just because it seemed interesting even from a totally theoretical standpoint.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2006)

I know Dr. Ken has talked about something similiar as it pertains to doing RDLs without wraps and the intensity of the set.  I can't remeber what it was exactly though.  *i am tired*


----------



## BigKid1212 (Mar 13, 2006)

no.


----------

